# Grady Point video and picture



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

All of a sudden the lightbulb went off in this little boys head. He wasted no time getting to the birds and on point today. This is his 2nd time on live birds. The trainer says he has very strong natural pointing instinct. He said it will most likely regress and then come back through training. We had a blast!

video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLTdQgoQRfY


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Good Boy!!! Cute. ;D


----------



## rice8702 (Apr 12, 2010)

How old is Grady? My 6 month girl still has very little to no interest in birds.


----------

